# Auger Housing



## klawrencNH (Dec 3, 2018)

I picked up a used 724 not too long ago, and thought I was getting a decent machine. I checked out the motor, the augers, and started it. Everything seemed great and the price was pretty low, so I bought it. When I went to replace the scrapper blade I noticed that auger housing was ground down quite a bit on the sides and upon further inspection I noticed that the bottom of the housing had a couple cracks in it that were held together by the scraper and was chewed up pretty badly. I have used it and the machine runs great. So it's not effecting the operation of the snowblower, but I would like to either replace the augur housing or weld it up. Has anyone tried either fix? Does anyone have any leads for a cheap auger housing?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

HS724 or HSS724?


----------



## klawrencNH (Dec 3, 2018)

Sorry about that, HS724.

Online the part is about $800, so I really don't want to buy it new because I paid a lot less than that for the machine. But I'd love for it be fixed.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

klawrencNH said:


> Sorry about that, HS724.
> 
> Online the part is about $800, so I really don't want to buy it new because I paid a lot less than that for the machine. But I'd love for it be fixed.


I looked around a bit, but didn't find any used ones... Looks like the Wheeled / Tracked units have different auger housings, too...
Tracked = 76710-767-A32ZB
Wheeled = 76710-767-C34


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Post up a few pixx so we can see how bad it is. Some buckets can be repaired easily, some are destined to the scraper as it would be too costly to fix. ( Unless your determined to keep it original )


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

where has @YSHSfan been?

he is a real expert on rehabbing Honda buckets. It can be done. Even a used housing is expensive if you can find one in good condition.

better to rehab. maybe a welder can help you out. pictures would help.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

HS624 Salvage machine just posted on Craigslist for $100 and for whatever reason, I happened to remember this thread.

I'm sure it won't last long, so act quickly. Good Luck! 

https://boston.craigslist.org/bmw/tls/d/belmont-honda-hs624-2-stage-snowblower/6799673476.html


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Wow, today's your lucky day, assuming those buckets are compatible! I can't see how you'd do better than $100, plus you get a spare engine, transmission parts, etc.


----------



## klawrencNH (Dec 3, 2018)

Thanks Freezn, I just reached out to the guy, hopefully I'll hear from him soon.

I figure I'll reach out and view the machine first while I check compatibility.


----------



## klawrencNH (Dec 3, 2018)

Sadly it sounds like someone is going to pick it up around noon today. Bummer.


----------



## griff_pat (Dec 18, 2018)

When I picked up my HS80 it had similar issues. I took my time and cut out the rust that had taken over and welded a piece all the way around the bottom and used a welding tip on the torch to heat and mould the metal. Then I bought a new cutting edge and marked off where the slots should be cut and cut them as needed. Pretty easy and only took an afternoon. Obviously doesn't look near factory but you can't notice that in a foot of snow lol.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Sorry man. Maybe the other guy will pass on it. In any case, I'll keep my eyes out for any other salvage HS624 machines posted on Craigslist.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> where has @YSHSfan been?
> 
> he is a real expert on rehabbing Honda buckets. It can be done. Even a used housing is expensive if you can find one in good condition.
> 
> better to rehab. maybe a welder can help you out. pictures would help.


Being really busy at work 😬

Hopefully the OP will post some pictures to have an idea of the damage. 

OP, 
Do you have a wheel or tracked unit?
Yes, they are different
The wheel version uses a 12” impeller and 14” augers
The track version uses a 10” impeller and 12” augers
Therefore uger housings, impeller and augers are not interchangeable between the two. 
You can interchange the complete assemblies though..... 

JnC did that on his special ‘HS924TAS’ build, he has a thread on it.


----------



## KingTito (Jan 24, 2018)

I went through the same thing last year when I purchased a used HS724.

I disassembled it and had a friend weld in some new sections and reinforced the side plates.

All of the people on this forum were amazing and I learned a great deal from them. 

See link below for my thread on this. Happy to attempt to answer any questions but there are a lot of people on this forum who know way more than I do. 

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/133561-housing-damage.html


----------



## klawrencNH (Dec 3, 2018)

*Finally got pics*

I finally got around to taking pics. Right now the whole bucket is riding on the new scrapper I picked up. Not ideal, especially since it makes pushing it over anything less than smooth pavement a pain, but it's cheaper than a new auger housing or new augers. I have one guy who said he could help with the cracks, but I'm not sure he'll be able to help with the rest of the housing.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Here you go. Guy from New Hampshire is part out his HS724 and the bucket and auger assembly look good. He's asking $350 for the whole machine, but maybe throw him an offer for just the bucket and auger. 

https://nh.craigslist.org/grd/d/suncook-honda-hs724-snow-blower/6822556986.html


----------

